# Crowntail Fins



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

Lets talk about betta fins!

Here is a picture of my crown tail female Katniss's tail:









There is an extra split at the end of each spike, I really like this about her. Does anyone else have this trait on their female crowntails? Is there a name for it? Anyways, please post about betta tails XD !!! :fish10:


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

That is really an unusual tail trait, and you can tell its natural by the geometric way the pattern goes to each fin, almost identical. I don't think there is a specific name for it, but it certainly is unique.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats just a four ray split.Its much easier to see in males with the 180 degree spread.Alot of the crowntails from good breeders will have more rays,which will give them more of a spread,making the tails more like a halfmoon.

Crowntails are very neat looking,because of the web reduction,giving them the extended rays.Do you have a picture of all of her?The color is very pretty!


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is a full picture:










Thanks for the feedback!


----------

